# I made a catalogue for streaming classical music



## Droidion (Aug 1, 2015)

https://opusclassical.net

- Select composer
- Select work
- Select recording
- Click link to Apple Music or Spotify
- Streaming client will open
- Can search by composer's last name
- Usable on desktop and mobile
- Minimalistic, fast.
- Open source.

For me it's a kind of service I always wanted for classical music. Maybe it will be useful for someone else.


----------



## jcs1g11 (10 mo ago)

Hello! I've just stumbled across this and I think it's awesome, really good job. Looks clean and easy to use. All of my listening is through Spotify so something like this is perfect.

I imagine it won't work for some who will have preferred versions of their favourite work but for a lot of people this can be a handy catalogue of work.

I'm doing something like this manually at the moment using Spotify playlists which I'll probably carry on with as I enjoy doing it, but your catalogue will certainly be a great help going forwards, thanks for making it


----------

